# Natural Sleep Remedies for restless, nightwaking babies



## Rox5266

I tried an herbal sleep remedy from an herbal company out of Vancouver, but it did not seem to help.







I have heard that a over-the-counter suppository called Lysedil sold in Switzerland is very good at helping babies who are teething/restless/uncomfortable like my ds sleep. I was also thinking about some other things I have heard people mention on this board like magnesium (I'd use epsom salts) lavender oil, etc.

Has any one here had any success helping their uncomfortable baby sleep better, and if so what have you used?

TIA!


----------



## ediesmom

"Badger Balm" has a sleep balm that worked for my little one. It never caused any skin troubles. I used it for a few years and it worked every night.


----------



## MMMOM

Hyland's has a product, I think it's called Calm. I have not used it because its lactose base.


----------



## Apryl Srissa

I have used lavender oil. I just use it straight, and touch it to his forehead, sometimes feet if pj's cover him, or belly if he is gassy. Also, if it is teeth or tummy, hylans has teething pills or colic ones that are great. I think I remember reading that they are lactase, which is somehow ok for lactose intolerant? Not sure on that, but they work wonders for my little guy, he asks for them even.


----------



## Periwinkle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MMMOM*
Hyland's has a product, I think it's called Calm. I have not used it because its lactose base.

OT Sorry if this is just really dumb







but what's wrong with a lactose base? Lactose is milk sugar.. same sugar that's in breastmilk in every way. Or is the concern that there is cow's milk protein in there too?


----------



## wenat

The Hylands website says that it's safe for dairy-allergic people.

"People who are truly allergic to dairy can't break down the proteins found in the dairy products. We don't use the proteins, we use only the sugar component of cows milk. There is rarely a problem among dairy allergy people using these products. If you are very concerned, seek the advice of a licensed health care professional before using this product."
http://www.hylands.com/teething_faqs.htm

I'm not sure I believe them, so I discontinued giving the teething tablets to my dairy-allergic son. (Saw no difference in his night-waking habits, before or after.)


----------



## Rox5266

I tried the Hylands when my ds was younger, they didn't do anything for him.







Today I bought the Badger Balm Sleep Balm and some epsom salts. I did not buy the lavender oil yet, but if these things don't help I will. Last night I got only 3 1/2 hours sleep because my ds was so restless and uncomfortable. I hope something works soon, I really need some sleep.....


----------



## leomom

Where can I find the sleep balm?


----------



## Rox5266

I got the Sleep Balm at Whole Foods Market.


----------



## Christeeny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rox5266*
I got the Sleep Balm at Whole Foods Market.









:







: ::: off to whole foods ::::


----------



## carla72

I find the hylands teething tabs help my 16 month old before bed. They didn't help her when she was six months nuch but we tried them again a few months later and they work for her now (a big knock on wood)


----------



## leomom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rox5266*
I got the Sleep Balm at Whole Foods Market.

Thanks! I'll add it to my shopping list. Is it safe to use every night, or is it just to use every once in a while?


----------



## Apryl Srissa

It's safe (as far I understand, not a doc etc lol). My toddler had such gass at night for a while that it became part of our ritual to have one. He still asks for them when he is uncomfortable, I think that the chamomile in them is soothing. There are no warnings about over use or anything on them though.


----------



## mama2ashlynn

wow i didnt know hylands night remedy was dairy/lactose based. i am glad i read this post!


----------



## Rox5266

Wow, what a difference the Sleep Balm made!







He slept for 4 hours straight, and only woke up 3 times - and was so easy to put back to sleep! No whining, kicking, rolling around, not sleeping misery. I'm going to use it again tonight and see if it works as well.


----------



## leomom

Went to WF tonight and they didn't have it...only baby balm. Anyone know of somewhere else I can get it? I'm desperate!









ETA: I found this website that sells it:
http://www.uncommonscents.com/badsleepbal2.html

Is that cost about right?


----------



## boobybunny

Uncommon scents is right down the street from me and I will say.... I LOVE THAT PLACE. It is a great little store , orkay maybe not so little anymore.


----------



## luckymama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rox5266*
Wow, what a difference the Sleep Balm made!







He slept for 4 hours straight, and only woke up 3 times - and was so easy to put back to sleep! No whining, kicking, rolling around, not sleeping misery. I'm going to use it again tonight and see if it works as well.

sounds great! i'm curious how you applied it & where? and anyone else with sleep balm success, please pipe in. i'm desperate, too.

thanx for this thread!


----------



## loomweaver

:
Need. More. Sleep. Also.


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckymama*
sounds great! i'm curious how you applied it & where? and anyone else with sleep balm success, please pipe in. i'm desperate, too.

thanx for this thread!









:


----------



## loomweaver

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rox5266*
Wow, what a difference the Sleep Balm made!







He slept for 4 hours straight, and only woke up 3 times - and was so easy to put back to sleep! No whining, kicking, rolling around, not sleeping misery. I'm going to use it again tonight and see if it works as well.

Keep us posted on if this continues to work....I'm seriously thinking of investing, :yawning: I would order it off the website that was linked. Was that a good price?


----------



## aira

I buy Badger stuff from www.drugstore.com

I even got a free diaperbag size of 3 of their balms for purchasing a dozen Lansinoh wipes and some other stuff I needed. I hadn't even know you could get that size...


----------



## mommy2girlies

wow! sounds like the sleep balm is working!







we tried hylands "calm forte" and it didn't work very well...i also put a chamomile tea bag in my dd's bath w/ some dr. bronner's lavendar liq. soap. then gave her a lavendar lotion massage after her bath..it was very soothing for both of us









it seemed that her sleeplessness was related to teething and a runny nose, so sleep has been easier lately, but i want to get some of that sleep balm for just in case! can an adult use it?

whats the name again?







: we don't have a whole foods but we do have a local organic grocer that has lots of goodies

thanks

kelly


----------



## mommy2girlies

nevermind...i used the drugstore link the pp gave...found it thanks!


----------



## loomweaver

I got Badger sleep balm at Sprouts here in Chandler AZ. We're going to try it tonight. DD is itching for a good night's sleep..







:


----------



## lacysmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carla72*
I find the hylands teething tabs help my 16 month old before bed. They didn't help her when she was six months nuch but we tried them again a few months later and they work for her now (a big knock on wood)

Same story here! We give her teething tabs every night just before bed (DD is 14.5 months) and she falls asleep sometime between 8 and 9 PM. She's been sleeping better since we started using them, and has a harder time falling asleep when we forget. So it's now just a part of the routine.


----------



## msingh

Hi,
I tried a baby massage oil which included lavender but didn't work. Tried many over the counter homeopathy but no result. Finally, I consulted a classical homeopath and that helped and everytime my ds went through a bad phase of hourly waking I would call my homeopath and her remedies would help.

My ds is now 21 month old and started to sleep quite good only in the last 2 months -coincided with the night time weaning I think.

Does your baby have gas? teething?


----------



## pippet

I haven't slept in 18 months. Also tried Hylands teething tabs and their new kids Calms Forte - no luck so far. Even tried Rescue Remedy and something I got from a naturpath that's homeopathic as well. No dice so far. I'll see if I can find that Badger Balm here in Canada to give it a try!


----------



## RubyWild

Ooops, I meant to start a new post.


----------



## Periwinkle

How are you all using the sleep balm? Where do you put it etc. on baby?

I bought some yesterday and am waiting to use it. My baby is restless from a horrendous travel weekend + cold + teething.

Also, is it okay to give a baby Calms Forte? Its lowest dose info is for ages 6 to 12.


----------



## crunchyconmomma

don't know if it's been posted, but homepathic coffeea is my restless night waker's remedy. works like a charm for him and could be the right one for some other mama's "wakers".

also, latest issue of homeopathy today has an ad in the beginning few pages for a company that has a remedy that would be appropriate for some other babes who may no be "coffeeas." i will try to remember to see what it was and post.

and don't forget to potentize every dose!


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
How are you all using the sleep balm? Where do you put it etc. on baby?

I bought some yesterday and am waiting to use it. My baby is restless from a horrendous travel weekend + cold + teething.

Also, is it okay to give a baby Calms Forte? Its lowest dose info is for ages 6 to 12.









I rubbed the sleep balm on her temples, wrists and nesk...We made a game of it.
Read two short books, nursed for 20minutes and viola she is asleep!

I'm so glad I read this thread!!


----------



## 3littlebirds

so glad i read this thread. i'm going to try sleep balm as well. i'm sure my husband, who is currently upstairs bouncing our son to sleep, wished we had it now. hopefully, it'll work for our little one.

is 3 mo. too young to use sleep balm?


----------



## leomom

I think you ould use it at 3 months..but 3 months is too soon to sleep through the night, IMHO.

So...I've been hesistant to put this in writing....hope I don't jinx myself! :LOL The sleep balm is working! Didn't work the first night all that well, but the last 3 nights have been great! Last night....she slept from 7:15-5:00!!!!







Longest stretch EVER by far!!









I rub it on her temples and neck..


----------



## mezzaluna

hmmmm.... someone gave me the sleep balm in the last month of my pregnancy - was nice for me to help me get more restful sleep... never occurred to me to use it with DS... i'm starting to feel lucky when i get 2 hours of sleep in a row


----------



## my2girlsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mezzaluna*
hmmmm.... someone gave me the sleep balm in the last month of my pregnancy - was nice for me to help me get more restful sleep... never occurred to me to use it with DS... i'm starting to feel lucky when i get 2 hours of sleep in a row










OMG I just fell upon this thread. No sleep in over a year, 19 mos old wakes hourly......longest stretch was 4 hours once. I went thru this w/ older child too but she settled easier this one is nuts. Could someone PM me info I won't be on much.


----------



## mommy2girlies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle*
How are you all using the sleep balm? Where do you put it etc. on baby?

I bought some yesterday and am waiting to use it. My baby is restless from a horrendous travel weekend + cold + teething.

Also, is it okay to give a baby Calms Forte? Its lowest dose info is for ages 6 to 12.










i thought they made a baby version? we gave half the adult dose to our 16 mos old as per a pharmacists instructions, but it didn't work







:


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mezzaluna*
hmmmm.... someone gave me the sleep balm in the last month of my pregnancy - was nice for me to help me get more restful sleep... never occurred to me to use it with DS... i'm starting to feel lucky when i get 2 hours of sleep in a row









I also had an almost empty can from my pregnancy...
Go figure!


----------



## dolfinluvr

DITO! I am desperate...I'll try anything!!









I'm wondering what others that have used both Hyland's and Badger Balm; what worked best???


----------



## my2girlsmama

Just went to my health food/homeopath store...

They don't carry Badger's but I bought Hylands' Calms Forte (they make it for ages 2-?) and some other one a syrup called KIDS Calms.....I started that one a couple hours ago.....

PS..would one of you mamas be willing to buy me the Badger's balm and send to me? I'm in Canada and I can't order it for some reason.......I have about $6 US funded PP.............

Anyone? Please PM me.


----------



## Periwinkle

Holy mackerel!!!!! My 3 1/2 year old hasn't napped in 4 days - I was worrying that he is giving up his nap.














But he's so tired I know he needs to sleep, he's just getting over a cold and is restless/uncomfy. So I put the Badger Balm on his temples, under his chin, on his neck telling him this will help you sleep like "bear in the lair" (from our favorite book, Bear Snores On) and I don't care whether it's snake oil or whether it's got some magic ingredient because he's been asleep for 1/2 an hour already!









I haven't used it on the baby yet but plan to tonight.


----------



## kiahnsmum

Newly pregnant mama to a 20 month old who has never given me more than 4 hours sleep. Wonder if theres a similar product 'down under'. I'm DESPERATE too!


----------



## csrabine

We've been using the Badger Sleep Balm for the past 4 nights. The first night it didn't make any difference, DD was up every 2 hours, as usual. The next two nights it seemed to have helped, she only woke up 3-4 times in the night. But last night she was up every 2 hours again.

So... I'm not sure if it helps or not, but it smells good and we'll probably keep using it.


----------



## Rox5266

Still using the Sleep Balm here, but it worked best the first night. I just slather him wiith it, :LOL only read the directions AFTER he was coated from neck to belly button! But it has had no harmful effects, so although he is not as slathered as the first night, I still use a liberal amount.

My Mom is getting a friend to send me some Lysedil from Switzerland. If that does not work I am going to make an appointment with a homeopath.


----------



## my2girlsmama

Well.........my babe went down without a fuss by 9 even after a very late nap only a few hours prior....I started using the kids calm stuff.......3 doses....she woke as normal the first few hours.........i gave in and brought her to my bed at 1am...as dh is on night shift anyways.......she then only woke at 4am. So we got two 3 hr blocks of rest..........

Not bad. Someone is buying the balm for me soon so.........I'll add that.


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dolfinluvr*
DITO! I am desperate...I'll try anything!!









I'm wondering what others that have used both Hyland's and Badger Balm; what worked best???

Never used the Hylandsbut the Badger Sleep Balm is working wonders!


----------



## leomom

Sleep balm is still working wonders here...last night dd slept from 7:15-6:15...again an all time length!!!


----------



## my2girlsmama

Ok update edit here: I actually found one of the FEW places IN CANADA who carries it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After I get oldets from school we're running down to buy a big tin! The owner swears by it saying her 7 yr old still uses it and it helps!!!

Oh mamas, pray I find peace....today my eyes are sticking I'm so tired...........

Thank you all for the info.


----------



## pixiexto

We've found Chamomilla (sp??) to be very effective in increasing restfulness.


----------



## Ilana

This post started a year ago but can someone post the links to where you can find the Badger stuff in Canada, please?

Thanks!

ILANA


----------



## mother nurture

At first when dd was having trouble sleeping due to teething, etc. I would give her some chamomile tea before bed and Cina (homeopathic medication). However, we haven't used any of that stuff anytime recently. We embrace the night waking and try to make it a time to bond. Even if I am a little sleep deprived







Good luck w/ what works for you and your family.


----------



## wenat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my2girlsmama*
Ok update edit here: I actually found one of the FEW places IN CANADA who carries it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Okay where can you get it in canada????

Or would you be willing to buy another one and mail it to me?


----------



## my2girlsmama

The place I bought it from today is here:

ELLENOIRE

Noel is the woman who owns it and is SO nice.
I hope this at least takes the edge off of our night wakings.

And to mothernurture, who said :

Quote:

We embrace the night waking and try to make it a time to bond. Even if I am a little sleep deprived
That is nice, ideally but I'd say most mamas who are suffering here think that's a tad off centre and personally I'd like to be able to drive without falling asleep, which could in effect harm my kids. I embrace night *nursing* still though it too is growing old, but the wkaing, no way. No way do I embrace suffering. The bags under my eyes and those of my toddler speak volumes. Bonding happens all day throughout the day and at night when children are resoonded to or whatnot.....night waking doesn't , to me, speak of bonding. Not this sort of waking.


----------



## my2girlsmama

Update:

The Badger Balm worked! She slept through. (Technicaly) from 1am-630am (woke a few times prior as usual)

Wow.


----------



## SHK

Homeopathic remedy Chamomila....Hylands make it too I think....check the potency for babies though. I use it for my daughter when she is restless and it works...can't remember the strength though.


----------



## Periwinkle

Bumping for my Feb 2005 mamas....

Also, I've been using the Badger balm every day on 3.5 year old ds before nap and he's been sleeping like a baby ever since. I love it too - it smells good!

I still haven't used it on the baby yet - he's got a bad cold so I don't think he could smell it anyway. Poor thing. As soon as things are back to normal (well, the normal state of being sleepless that is lol, instead of just having a cold) I plan to try it.


----------



## mom22girls

I've used both badger balm and the hylands calm with my 16mo. No luck with Badger Balm (although I've been wearing as a perfume during the day..) although I do put it between my breasts at night as a back-up to the hylands. The hylands you have to follow the dosing directions, and that seems to work - I start giving it before the bath (during the bedtime routine) and there's no dramatic "drop off to sleep," I do get a calmer sleep (no calling out or thrashing).

Good luck!!!

-HeatherL


----------



## loomweaver

Badger Balm is still working awesome.....She is doing so much better with rest.


----------



## tuansprincess

Also a mom desperate for sleep - this thread is extremely helpful!


----------



## my2girlsmama

I'm finding it isn't getting my toddler to sleep longer-yet. It did the first night 5 whole hours! But since then she seems her usual wakeful self...BUT......I have instituted a better night routine...bath, massage (she is insane about loving that massage time!) and nursing to sleep in darkened room.....she nows seems to settle faster and easier....before the balm it was hectic...now she seems happy to go to bed....she stays the first 2 hours or so fine...then begins her half-waking stuff...usually I can get her down again once or twice thereafter easily BUT she won't stay down and the past week or so refuses to stay asleep in her room/crib...so co sleeping it is, and she has been nursing AOT through the night seemingly due to it....I am guessing eye teeth or other teeth...she gets them fast and furious without me even seeing them come in so................

Oh well. Sleep will come.


----------



## Rox5266

I've added epsom salts and lavender oil in my quest for my ds to sleep better and be more comfortable. I still use the sleep balm, so he is smelling pretty fragrant at bedtime these days.







The other night he woke up crying at 1 am and it took me until 2 AM to get him calm and back to sleep - then he slept for 4 hours, go figure! My Mom finally contacted her Swiss friend and I am hoping to get the Lysedil soon....


----------



## bjorker

Just thought I'd chime in here. My 9 month old DD has terrible sleep issues (since about 2-3 mos old) and I always keep my eye on this board for ideas. I read this thread earlier today, went out and bought the Badger balm (a store a half mile away from me carries it! woo!), and tried it tonight. So far... nada. In fact she's sleeping way worse tonight... and I didn't think that was possible.








She does sleep a little better once I go to bed and she can attach herself to the boob, but I have a bit of the ol' insomnia plus an much-needed internet jobby, so I do what I can. She usually ends up laying with me most of the night anyway while I contort myself to reach the laptop







. Anyway...







... I hope to have a much better report on the Badger balm sometime in the near future








I do think she's teething pretty hardcore right now though, so no doubt that has something to do with it. Out, teeth, out!









Cross your fingers for us.


----------



## spirit4ever

After reading this forum I too got the Badger sleep balm.......hope it helps..only got it today though so we'll see!!!

I know w/ my older one better sleep didn't come till he was night weaned which didn't happen until he was over 2







:

I'm obviously not nightweaning my 9 month old but would really like better sleep!!!


----------



## Rox5266

I think sometimes it is gas that makes my ds uncomfortable, and I wonder if it is caused/exacerbated by nursing him almost every time he wakes.







It makes me wonder if I should night wean him, but I really can't bring myself to do it. Today I picked up some Valerian Super Calm at Whole Foods. But it says to give it 3x daily, and I don't know how I can do that when I work out of the home full time.







But I am going to try it as best I can and will let you know if I have any positive results.


----------



## loomweaver

Just wanted to check in and say that the Badger Sleep Balm is still working well in soothing my DD to sleep









Hope all you mamas have had similar success!


----------



## Apryl Srissa

We've tried it too, and it seems to help. Actually the first week or so of it, he slept great, but now we are having more waking again, but that does seem to help. Heck, I think the smell of it makes me a bit sleepy while I'm getting him into bed lol


----------



## LizD

Badger Sleep Balm does nothing for any of us.

Homeopathy does nothing.

Benadryl does nothing, Dimetapp does nothing.

Melatonin does nothing.

I've tried one of the valerian-based herbal tinctures with no success.

Tried eliminating caffeine and was just cranky; baby still wakes up several times a night.

Tried night-weaning, with no success.

I am afraid he won't sleep well until he can talk, and is completely weaned.


----------



## my2girlsmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
Badger Sleep Balm does nothing for any of us.

Homeopathy does nothing.

Benadryl does nothing, Dimetapp does nothing.

Melatonin does nothing.

I've tried one of the valerian-based herbal tinctures with no success.

Tried eliminating caffeine and was just cranky; baby still wakes up several times a night.

Tried night-weaning, with no success.

I am afraid he won't sleep well until he can talk, and is completely weaned.









Us too mama.









And mine CAN talk already.

And now I have blistered nipple from fierce nursing lately and apparent growth spurt.

Oh well.


----------



## Periwinkle

Badger Balm is THE cure for my ds' (age 3 1/2) occasional nap problems. I think it's the whole preschooler magical thinking thing, but ask me if I care.







Love the stuff.


----------



## oneotamama

Off to find my Badger Balm for tomorrow night so I can try it out. I bought it, but never really used it. Duh!

We had success w/Herbs for Kids Valerian Super Calm when ds was younger.


----------



## csrabine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizD*
Badger Sleep Balm does nothing for any of us.

Homeopathy does nothing.

Benadryl does nothing, Dimetapp does nothing.

Melatonin does nothing.

I've tried one of the valerian-based herbal tinctures with no success.

Tried eliminating caffeine and was just cranky; baby still wakes up several times a night.

Tried night-weaning, with no success.

I am afraid he won't sleep well until he can talk, and is completely weaned.









: Me and my DD are in the same boat. She has been on the hourly wakeup schedule off and on all month, and I've tried just about everything with no success. Occasionally Motrin will help (she's teething something fierce), but even that sometimes has no effect. I think I will be crazy and sleep deprived until she turns two or so.


----------



## massagemom

i have tried a teething tea i found in "naturally healthy babies and children" and it seemed to work ok for my ds.

i left out the lemon balm b/c it is supposed to decrease milk supply and i drink the tea as well as letting ian suck the cooled tea from a washcloth.

1/2 oz. dried chamomile flowers
1/2 oz. dried lemon balm
1/2 oz. catnip leaves
1/2 oz. lavender flowers
1 cup boiling water

combine herbs and put 1 tablespoon of the herb mixture in a tea ball or put it into a cup and pour the water over. let steep for 15 to 30 minutes and strain out herbs. i drink some of it while it's hot and let the rest cool down for ian.


----------

